# Oxytocin Nasal Spray Video



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm sure we've all heard about Oxytocin for shyness treatment. Here is a video pertaining to it. I am not sure how well it would help SA users, but I thought I'd pass on this link


----------



## spar00 (Jun 17, 2009)

I found that pretty interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cheesycow5 (Jun 1, 2009)

Has anyone found any official study links that show that oxytocin does in fact have an effect on the brain?


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

I saw somewhere they needed to injest 2 teaspoons up there noses to obtain effects. That seems like a lot of fluid to sniff. When I first heard of this stuff. I was under the impression that it was like Afrin nose spray, a mild mist.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Think this works? Go ahead and try it. There's a reason its effects are extremely mild and that oxytocin nasal sprays aren't used for treating psychological disorders, or abused even though it's available OTC:


Wikipedia said:


> There is no evidence for significant CNS entry of oxytocin by nasal spray.


If you want to feel the "oxytocin" effect, you'll need to ingest a drug like MDMA that acts primarily as a 5-HT1A agonist. That kind of pharmacological activity delivers *much* more oxytocin into your central and sympathetic (maybe autonomic as well) nervous systems. When a ligand like MDMA binds to several 5-HT subtype receptors, true empathy and sociability is experienced.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

The long acting and potent oxytocin agonist carbetocin (intranasally) is in Phase II trials for autism AFAIK. I think this drug could be pretty useful for people with social phobia (off-label) if the FDA should approve it.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Medline said:


> The long acting and potent oxytocin agonist carbetocin (intranasally) is in Phase II trials for autism AFAIK. I think this drug could be pretty useful for people with social phobia (off-label) if the FDA should approve it.


Something about requiring the drug to be administered intranasally is sketchy to me. Strong oxytocin-releasing drugs like MDMA and (probably) AMT can cross the blood-brain barrier if ingested orally or injected intravenously.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

this is really really cool thanks alot!!


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Medline said:


> The long acting and potent oxytocin agonist carbetocin (intranasally) is in Phase II trials for autism AFAIK.


Do you have any documentation to support that? I have looked and found nothing for the longest time. I would love to read more information about it

Thanks


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:


> Think this works? Go ahead and try it. There's a reason its effects are extremely mild and that oxytocin nasal sprays aren't used for treating psychological disorders, or abused even though it's available OTC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19027101


> *Intranasal oxytocin increases positive communication and reduces cortisol levels during couple conflict.*
> 
> _Department of Psychology, Clinical Psychology and Psychotherapy, University of Zurich, Zurich, Switzerland. [email protected]_
> 
> BACKGROUND: In nonhuman mammals, the neuropeptide oxytocin has repeatedly been shown to increase social approach behavior and pair bonding. In particular, central nervous oxytocin reduces behavioral and neuroendocrine responses to social stress and is suggested to mediate the rewarding aspects of attachment in highly social species. However, to date there have been no studies investigating the effects of central oxytocin mechanisms on behavior and physiology in human couple interaction. METHODS: In a double-blind placebo-controlled design, 47 heterosexual couples (total n = 94) received *oxytocin or placebo intranasally* before a standard instructed couple conflict discussion in the laboratory. The conflict session was videotaped and coded for verbal and nonverbal interaction behavior (e.g., eye contact, nonverbal positive behavior, and self-disclosure). Salivary cortisol was repeatedly measured during the experiment. RESULTS: Oxytocin significantly increased positive communication behavior in relation to negative behavior during the couple conflict discussion (F = 4.18, p = .047) and significantly reduced salivary cortisol levels after the conflict compared with placebo (F = 7.14, p = .011). CONCLUSIONS: These results are in line with animal studies indicating that central oxytocin facilitates approach and pair bonding behavior. Our findings imply an involvement of oxytocin in couple interaction and close relationships in humans.





> *Oxytocin enhances processing of positive versus negative emotional information in healthy male volunteers.*
> 
> Department of Neuroscience, Psychiatry Section, University of Siena, Siena, Italy.
> 
> Animal studies have shown the role of oxytocin in affiliation and attachment, and recent evidence suggests that oxytocin is also involved in human models of approach behaviour, possibly by modulating the processing of emotionally valenced stimuli. Although oxytocin administration has been reported to decrease neural responses to facial emotional information, the effects on a wider range of behavioural measures of emotional processing shown to be sensitive to antidepressant manipulation have not been examined. The aim of this study was to investigate whether intranasally administered oxytocin affects the processing of positive and negative affective information in healthy male volunteers across tasks measuring attention, perception and memory. Twenty-nine male healthy volunteers were randomly allocated to receive a single dose of *oxytocin nasal spray* (24 UI) or placebo. 50 min later, participants completed a battery of psychological tests measuring emotional processing. A single dose of intranasally administered oxytocin slowed reaction time to correctly identify fearful facial expressions and reduced the misclassification of positive emotions as negative ones. These effects occurred in the absence of significant differences in subjective ratings of mood and anxiety. These results suggest that oxytocin modulates emotion processing in healthy male volunteers. This action may contribute to the emerging role of the neuropeptide in promoting affiliative and approach behaviours by reducing the salience of potentially ambiguous and threatening social stimuli.





> *Oxytocin enhances the experience of attachment security.*
> 
> Department of Psychology, Clinical Psychology, University of Innsbruck, Innrain 52, 6020 Innsbruck, Austria.
> 
> Repeated interactions between infant and caregiver result in either secure or insecure relationship attachment patterns, and insecure attachment may affect individual emotion-regulation and health. Given that oxytocin enhances social approach behavior in animals and humans, we hypothesized that oxytocin might also promote the subjective experience of attachment security in humans. Within a 3-week interval, 26 healthy male students classified with an insecure attachment pattern were invited twice to an experimental session. At the beginning of each experiment, a single dose of *oxytocin or placebo was administered intranasally*, using a double-blind, placebo-controlled within-subject design. In both conditions, subjects completed an attachment task based on the Adult Attachment Projective Picture System (AAP). Thirty-two AAP picture system presentations depicted attachment-related events (e.g. illness, solitude, separation, and loss), and were each accompanied by four prototypical phrases representing one secure and three insecure attachment categories. In the oxytocin condition, a significant proportion of these insecure subjects (N=18; 69%) increased in their rankings of the AAP prototypical "secure attachment" phrases and decreased in overall ranking of the "insecure attachment" phrases. In particular, there was a significant decrease in the number of subjects ranking the pictures with "insecure-preoccupied" phrases from the placebo to the oxytocin condition. We find that a single dose of intranasally administered oxytocin is sufficient to induce a significant increase in the experience of attachment security in insecurely attached adults.





IllusionalFate said:


> If you want to feel the "oxytocin" effect, you'll need to ingest a drug like MDMA that acts primarily as a 5-HT1A agonist. That kind of pharmacological activity delivers *much* more oxytocin into your central and sympathetic (maybe autonomic as well) nervous systems. When a ligand like MDMA binds to several 5-HT subtype receptors, true empathy and sociability is experienced.


The schedule I controlled substance MDMA (ecstasy) is much more powerful in this regard, that's true. So if someone wants to get "high", he should go for MDMA (ecstasy). As a (daily) treatment for a psychiatric disorder like social phobia I would not recommend XTC. :no I think oxytocin agonists like carbetocin have great potential in the treatment of not just autism but also other psychiatric diseases and are for sure safer than street drugs.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

What we need to to is identify the enzymes responsible for breaking down oxytocin, and find drugs suitable for inhibiting them. Until that time, I want some carbetocin!


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:


> Something about requiring the drug to be administered intranasally is sketchy to me. Strong oxytocin-releasing drugs like MDMA and (probably) AMT can cross the blood-brain barrier if ingested orally or injected intravenously.


Many people use a decongestant spray when they have a cold and I doubt they find that sketchy... just kidding.  Oxytocin & Carbetocin can't be used orally, but of course they can also cross the blood brain barrier if injected intravenously. Personally I think people who suffer because of a psychiatric disorder would have no problem of using a nasal spray if it would improve their quality of life significantly.



euphoria said:


> What we need to to is identify the enzymes responsible for breaking down oxytocin, and find drugs suitable for inhibiting them. Until that time, I want some carbetocin!


Well, you can't find carbetocin online, trust me.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Medline said:


> Oxytocin & Carbetocin can't be used orally, but of course they can also cross the blood brain barrier if injected intravenously.


Injecting them wouldn't bypass the BBB any more than an oral dose, unless you inject directly into the brain. I thought the nasal method was because of something like poor absorption, or to bypass first-pass metabolism (in a more convenient way than intravenously).



> trust me.


I will once I get some carbetocin!

Have you tried it then?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

euphoria said:


> Injecting them wouldn't bypass the BBB any more than an oral dose, unless you inject directly into the brain. I thought the nasal method was because of something like poor absorption, or to bypass first-pass metabolism (in a more convenient way than intravenously).


http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/556321



> *Oxytocin Seemed to Affect Autistic Behaviors*
> 
> In the first part of the study, 15 adults with autism spectrum disorder underwent functional neuroimaging. The researchers found that following an infusion of IV oxytocin, the subjects had increased activation of the prefrontal cortex (face processing area of the brain).





> Eric Hollander of Mount Sinai School of Medicine in New York is studying what happens when you give oxytocin to autistic adults. He has found that it improves their ability to recognise emotions like happiness and anger in people's tone of voice, something autistic people struggle with. A single intravenous infusion produced improvements that lasted two weeks (_Biological Psychiatry_, vol 61, p 498


But probably you are right insofar that intranasally is a more effective method than iv. And injecting a drug daily directly into the brain would really be a little bit "sketchy". 


> I will once I get some carbetocin!
> 
> Have you tried it then?


I have never tried it.



> Do you have any documentation to support that? I have looked and found nothing for the longest time. I would love to read more information about it
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, I mixed that up, I could just find old reports for plans of Phase II trials like this:

http://www.americanchronicle.com/articles/view/21920



> *Phase 2 Trial of Oxytocin for Autism Expected within 12 Months*
> 
> Nastech, the biotech company that has proprietary technology for intranasal drug delivery, plans to launch phase 2 clinical trials of a synthetic oxytocin treatment for autism within 12 months.
> 
> March 13, 2007


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

You can buy this stuff on Amazon. Its called Liquid Trust. I was gonna give a try. Not sure if its safe to take with Nardil though. The reviews were pretty much 50 50 from what I remember. The reviewers also said the bottle goes VERY quickly.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I bought OxyCalm a while ago, cause I was obsessed with the idea of oxytocin. Now I feel stupid for buying it; it really doesn't help at all. One of the few times I was sucked into the "miracle cure" idea.


----------



## mike80 (Jan 9, 2010)

I bought Oxycalm last week and after the first spray i did feel like I smoked a joint. Very relaxed but also tired. The second day it weared off even though I used it. But lately I have seen slight changes in my behaviour - when I go shopping I don't fear eating in public as much as I did. Maybe its a subliminal thing or its a placebo effect - either way I have to say the negative thoughts in my head are not as upfront as they used to be.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

According to wikipedia it has a half life of 1-6 minutes, i doubt this stuff is going to be effective in treating SA.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I am pretty sure that it would not work on me, I can't have people poor me a glass of water, because I can't trust them, not that I think they are poisoning me, but I can't trust people. They might be. You never know.


----------

